# Battlefield 4: launch game modes confirmed



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Battlefield 4: launch game modes confirmed*

Battlefield developer DICE has confirmed the game modes that will ship with Battlefield 4 in November. 










In a post on the official Battlefield blog, DICE confirmed that the shooter will launch with seven game modes, two of which are new to the series.

The modes include series regulars like Conquest, Rush, Team Deathmatch, Squad Deathmatch, Domination, while adding two new game modes. 

The new modes include:


Obliteration, where two teams face off on medium-sized battlegrounds where one bomb spawns in a random central location and the goal is to pick up the bomb and arm it at one of the enemy’s three military installations.
Defuse, where players don’t have any re-spawns at all for an even tighter and quicker infantry-only game mode.
 DICE also confirmed the game will launch with ten multiplayer maps, and all game modes will be playable on all of them.

Battlefield 4 will be available on PS3, Xbox 360 and PC October 29 in North America and November 1 in Europe. PS4 and Xbox One will launch when the consoles drop.

Source: VG24/7


----------

